# A new series of Trawlermen is being planned...



## trawler_models (Jan 5, 2006)

Jimmy Buchan, skipper of Amity II and one of the 'stars' of the BBC series _Trawlermen_ has announced there is to be a second series following meetings with producers.

Read more on Jimmy's Blog at seafish.org (link below)

http://www.seafish.org/sea/blog.asp


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

I look forward to that, Dave, you never know, they may even show us a bit of Shetland again!


----------

